# Whats it like to be a LCIS tech



## Gota

Hey all,
          I just wondering if anyone is an LCIS techs around. I am heading in the trade starting my BMQ on Oct 1st,2007 and just had a few questions concerning personal experience with MOC and advance training. I was just wondering how long of service time is required before any advance training or specialty training is offered to a tech considering he/she demonstrate ability to be able to move on to next level in career. It maybe a bit of a general question but I just basically looking around for personal experiences and such.

Thank You
Gota


----------



## muffin

Hi there - my hubby is LCIS,
what sort of specialty training are you referring to?


----------



## Gota

Hey Muffin,
I was just wondering about advance training and specialty training after completion of MOC.
For example I seen specialty training such as Fiber optics system, Satellite Comm terminal and quite a few others.
What i am really trying to learn is basically are LCIS tech selected to specialize or can they choose an area of specialization.
I am currently a Computer Systems Network Tech / Network Administrator in my job Civvy job and I just thinking since I am already specialized in Computer Network if I can head in that direct after my MOCs are done. I going to talk to recruiters when i swear in on the 19th Sept for some additional information on this but I rather hear it personally from Techs alrdy there. I find that alot of what recruiters tell you and what Tech experience are completely different on many occasions. Any help or word of advice would be accepted most graciously.

Thanks
Gota


----------



## muffin

Ah I see - 

Well networking etc is part of the trade MOC training if I recall - and the Satellite stuff (NCCIS heavy and light det) training is run through  the Regt in Kingston when you get there ...

I will get back to you though with a better answer this evening when I have hubby here with me


----------



## 211RadOp

Gota,

Although I am not an LCIS Tech, some or most of your questions could be answered in the C & E board at 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html


----------



## Gota

Muffin/Rad,
Thank you for your help and patience. I will check out that link and continue reading for more info.

Thanks
Gota


----------



## muffin

Ok.... Just got done talking to the hubby about your questions. 

He said that any specialized training outside of your MOC training is dependent on your posting. For example if you are posted to the Regiment you will get both networking and satcoms (usually within the first year of being there). Since this is the case, there is no real way for you to "specialize" in anything permanently - just while you are in the position.

Whether or not your civvy training is taken into account when your postings are chosen, depends on the career manager.

muffin


----------



## Gota

Hey Muffin,
                I appreciate the info it cleared up a hell of alot of worries in my mind. Please tell you hubby thanks for the info.
Thanks for taking the time to follow and such. I will see you around on the forums. Take care.

Gota


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

Just try and think about the kind of things you want to do before you have completed your 3's.  I don't know if you'll be able to choose your first posting anymore, but if you can, think first of the things you are interested in.  If you really like the radio portion of your 3's, then a field unit is defenitely for you.  Your QL3 course is going to prepare you for a field unit and not much else.  Its a lot of RF theory, and practical troubleshooting, but its doesn't really prepare you for the multitude of other jobs that you will be asked to do, like IT, TE (Terminal Equiment), SatCom (the JSR thinks they do that, but they don't touch the big ones there  ;D), those will be taught to you at your unit, or back in CFSCE on OSQ's.


----------



## muffin

HAHA - to true
I didn't even have to look at your profile to guess you were from Lietrium "the big satellite" haha..

muffin


----------



## Gota

LCIS_Cpl,
             Thanks for the information. I really dont mind the jobs or the postings I get just wanted to know if my professional
experience would steer me into something similar. I hopefully end up somewhere in IT. But heck i would love to Learn TE or Satcom stuff.

Gota


----------



## tech2002

I have question, how are the condition/s the LCIS work have to deal with  as far of level of noise ?


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

We work under the same conditions as combat arms soldiers in the field.  When you're back on the base, you will normally work in your workshop or in an office setting depending on what your job is.  You could be doing a job in complete silence in the field, or you could be fixing a phone in a boiler room, it really only depends on what you job you have.


----------



## BigDaddyFatback

I am an LCIS tech at CFJSR and have since I have been here, I have worked in IS, TCCCS, and Satcomms. I recently returned from a 6 month tour in Afghan. It is  a great job, with lots of opportunities. If you end up at CFJSR, you will spend 6 months to a year in the CNR shop repairing radios. Then move on the SatCom or IS, where you will complete your Light and Heavy Det courses. These two courses, one or the other, but usually both make you deployable. That is just the CFJSR experience. You have a totally different job while attached to a battle group, or ASG. 

But for IS courses, SatComm Courses ETC...CFJSR is your best bet. We are trained to install maintain and program everything from Nortel Option 11 switches to Alcatel MUX's...It is very in depth and transferable skill sets to the civi world after you are done.


----------



## PiperDown

tech2002 said:
			
		

> I have question, how are the condition/s the LCIS work have to deal with  as far of level of noise ?



HUH??? Sorry, I can't hear you... I spent 7 years with the Artillery in Shilo.. LOL


----------



## LCIS_Cpl

BigDaddyFatback said:
			
		

> I am an LCIS tech at CFJSR and have since I have been here, I have worked in IS, TCCCS, and Satcomms. I recently returned from a 6 month tour in Afghan. It is  a great job, with lots of opportunities. If you end up at CFJSR, you will spend 6 months to a year in the CNR shop repairing radios. Then move on the SatCom or IS, where you will complete your Light and Heavy Det courses. These two courses, one or the other, but usually both make you deployable. That is just the CFJSR experience. You have a totally different job while attached to a battle group, or ASG.
> 
> But for IS courses, SatComm Courses ETC...CFJSR is your best bet. We are trained to install maintain and program everything from Nortel Option 11 switches to Alcatel MUX's...It is very in depth and transferable skill sets to the civi world after you are done.



The only thing I have to ask is have you been anywhere else aside from Kingston, lol???  JSR is defenitely not the best bet for courses, but I'm sure to each is own ;D.  Any tech can get any of those courses.  It make take a little longer when you're not in Kingston, but you can still get them.  Plus, field units love their techs and treat them like gold, which is a little more than I can say about anywhere in Kingston.


----------



## sigtech

What unit you go to will determine what section you end up in and if you ever see IT stuff. Your past civ courses are a bonus but doesn't mean that you will end up in a IT section. You will be sent where you are needed. They mite give you equivalence for past courses i.e. if you are a MCSE or MCP in 2003 there isn't any reason to send you on your server course. Things like that will be determind when you get to your unit. 

Once BMQ is done you will come to CFSCE and attend POET and then you QL3, once they are compleated you will get your posting, once at a unit you will begin you OJT package. Once that is compleated you could be sent on OSQ courses that could be required for you current position. Such as WAS Maint Course, once you have access to a DIN PC check out the CFSCE website for course listings and explanations of those courses.


Good luck and welcome to the trade


----------



## Gota

Sweet ateast now I have an idea about it all. As usual your time and answers are always appreciated.


Gota


----------



## LCIS-Tech

According to the Trade Spec, optimum Trade progression will have you posted to a Brigade Unit upon completion of your QL3. Of course, history has shown that this is not always, if ever the case. While there are certain skill-sets that you will only be able to develop in a garrison Unit, those same skill-sets are in high demond on operation. IT background will certainly place you well for yoru future employment, but don't be too dissapointed if you end up working on TacRad during your first posting. As I told my LCIS Students when I was in Kingston at the School: LCIS Techs (and for that matter, most C&E Trades) are Force Generated Nationally, so do not be too surprised with finding yourself deployed to Afghanistan within a short time of completion of your QL3 regardless of where you end up getting posted....and knowing that: Focus on your basic Soldiering skills as well as making sure that you maintain a well rounded Technician skill-set.


----------



## howells

Im a reserve sig op with QL3 mod 1 thinking off going reg force and am interested in LCIS (its what i thought originally what a sig op was). 
Wondering what its like being a LCIS tech in reg force? 
whats it like being reg force?
and finally what would i have to do to remuster and go reg force?
any information would be great


----------



## MikeL

howells said:
			
		

> Im a reserve sig op with QL3 mod 1 thinking off going reg force and am interested in LCIS (its what i thought originally what a sig op was).



It pays to actually research the trade you are joining an ask questions to the recruiters at the unit you are joining an at the CFRC.



			
				howells said:
			
		

> Wondering what its like being a LCIS tech in reg force?



What you work on, etc will be dependent on the unit you are in. There maybe a thread or two about the trade on the forums. Also check out the CF Recruiting website an read up on LCIS Tech there.



			
				howells said:
			
		

> whats it like being reg force?


Some people love it, some hate it. It is what you make of it.





			
				howells said:
			
		

> and finally what would i have to do to remuster and go reg force?
> any information would be great


Search the forums for Componet Transfer, lot of info here. And you could ask your CoC, clerks, etc about it


----------



## howells

Yeah i realized it wasnt what i thought it was once in kingston. 



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What you work on, etc will be dependent on the unit you are in. There maybe a thread or two about the trade on the forums. Also check out the CF Recruiting website an read up on LCIS Tech there.
> Some people love it, some hate it. It is what you make of it.


I searched threw all of the C&E threads but didnt see any abot how it is to be a LCIS. there was a couple about the diference between LCIS and the airforce equivalent but nothing on what it like



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Search the forums for Componet Transfer, lot of info here. And you could ask your CoC, clerks, etc about it



Thanks ill look it up. My units clerk doesnt start till septembre. (havent had clerk for almost a year so many pay screw ups  :threat


----------



## Fusaki

Not an LCIS Tech myself, but I was the Company Signals Rep in a reg force infantry unit for awhile and in that position worked very close with the guys in the battalion LCIS shop.

Basically, when a radio or some other comms related piece of equipment would break that gear was pushed to me and I would push it on to the LCIS Techs.  They would have me fill out a work order where I specified what the problem was (or at least the symptoms of that problem) and I would take a receipt for my own records. The LCIS Techs would then troubleshoot the problem, repair or replace parts and necessary, then give me call to let me know my gear was ready for pickup.

The LCIS Techs were also responsible for ensuring the comms systems in the LAV3s were properly installed.  When a LAV3 was transferred from another unit to my own I would work with an LCIS Tech to ensure that all the components listed on the appropriate Equipment Checklist were accounted for.

The LCIS Techs also held the battalion's PA system and were responsible for taking care of sound and lights when the Drill Hall was converted to an auditorium and presentations or lectures were given.

From what they've told me though, this what they were doing in their current jobs was only a small part of what an LCIS Tech could expect to do throughout his career.  As an LCIS Tech progresses through the ranks he can expect to gain experience in a number of different jobs that might vary greatly from the relatively narrow role I saw them working in.


----------



## PuckChaser

Finish your QL3 as a SigOp and transfer... they'll pay you $20,000 to spend 4 years in the trade. Once that's finished, put in for an OT to LCIS. You can get some IT related positions as a SigOp, if you have the background.

LCIS at my unit do everything from Helpdesk for DWAN to telephone troubleshooting to repair work once we've double checked the fault in the Rad Section.


----------



## tsokman

Can anyone tell me everything there is to know about LCIS tech...


----------



## George Wallace

I don't know anything about LCIS as I am a Crewman.


----------



## tsokman

Any LCIS techs out there who can message me. I have a few more questions.


----------



## tsokman

Do they deal with software at all because I notice its mostly hardware...or things like architectures, database, complers, OS..etc....

How close do they work with combat units during Ops...Are they armed and mobile during ops...


----------



## tsokman

is it a difficult trade for someone who has no electronics background other then physics...


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> is it a difficult trade for someone who has no electronics background other then physics...



You'll be taught all the necessary skills in electronics on your POET course.

LCIS Techs do indeed work with all sorts of IT equipment (and software), but that varies from location to location.


----------



## tsokman

Thank you for your reply...do they deal with microelectronics..I read somewhere here they dont deal with the sub-compenent level...is this correct....


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply...do they deal with microelectronics..I read somewhere here they dont deal with the sub-compenent level...is this correct....



Probably not very often.  There is a High Reliability Soldering course available, which would teach one how to work with multilayer PCBs and various IC types such as flat packages, but there would be very few people who would be employed doing this anything more than occasionally.  POET training would teach one how to troubleshoot to component level, but in practice, modules and circuit cards are the lowest replaceable units except at depot level maintenance.


----------



## tsokman

Thank your for your reply...is there anywhere I can find the curriculum for POET and QL3...is this after POET...QL3....do LCIS techs have an OTJ package....how long from BMQ to first posting...in terms of months on usual...i just finished my medical and Im waiting for an offer...


----------



## Occam

I can tell you what POET consists of:

    * Mathematics (including general technical maths and introduction to calculus),
    * Physics (motion, forces, energy, heat, light and sound),
    * Computer Programming (introduction and electronics applications),
    * Electricity (circuits and electro-mechanical devices),
    * Electronics (electronic devices, assembly methods, digital circuits, integrated circuits, electronic communications and discrete circuits),
    * Technological Skills (measurement, technical communication, technical drafting, electronic drafting, systems troubleshooting),
    * Communications Systems,
    * Microcomputer Systems, and
    * Electric Power and Machines.

As for your specific questions about LCIS QL3 (which would be after POET) and OJT packages, I'll have to defer to someone in the trade.  My info probably isn't current.


----------



## Bob1987

Hello , I enroll Jan 8/10 fly to do bmq on 9th , just wondering about the training timeline , I know that bmq , sq , poet , and ql3 are 80+ weeks , it says on the recruiting site you get annual leave , is leave paid, how long is it? When do you get an opportunity to take leave . During training do you Train everyday , do you get days off? Also wondering how many years to expect private pay rate after completion of training , thanks ,  

Looking forward to January  !                         - bob


----------



## PMedMoe

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> Hello , I enroll Jan 8/10 fly to do bmq on 9th , just wondering about the training timeline , I know that bmq , sq , poet , and ql3 are 80+ weeks , it says on the recruiting site you get annual leave , is leave paid, how long is it? When do you get an opportunity to take leave . During training do you Train everyday , do you get days off? Also wondering how many years to expect private pay rate after completion of training , thanks


20 days leave per year (or 2 days per month for an incomplete year.
Yes, leave is paid.
How long it is, depends on how much time you have to take it (and how much leave you have).
You will probably have an opportunity in between courses to take leave.
Training is usually Mon-Fri but there can be weekends and evenings included.
Private pay, expect it for about four years, however, you get an incentive each year.

All of this info is already on the forum.  Try using the search function.


----------



## tsokman

do they work with technical workbooks...


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> do they work with technical workbooks...



I've never heard of such a thing, and even Google isn't particularly clear on what a "technical workbook" is.


----------



## tsokman

Similar to a log book...where everything you repair is documented...


----------



## tsokman

What is the training curriculum for LCIS Tech QL3...


----------



## Bob1987

Thanks for answering pmedmoe, just trying to figure out 100% what  getting myself into before I get enrolled . I try to search before I ask but this proves to be a bit more difficult with the absence of a computer . I do my posting and searching from my iPhone , if I don't find an answer in 3 or 4 posts I'll ask . Realisticly I should have asked my recruiter but somtimes a few things slip your mind. 

Thanks again.       Bob


----------



## PMedMoe

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> I do my posting and searching from my iPhone , if I don't find an answer in 3 or 4 posts I'll ask .
> 
> Thanks again.       Bob


No worries, that's understandable.


----------



## tsokman

When it says LCIS techs do "technical admistration" can anyone expand on that for me...


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> When it says LCIS techs do "technical admistration" can anyone expand on that for me...



Updating/maintaining TDPs (Technical Data Packages) for inside wiring/cabling, paperwork associated with planned and corrective maintenance, modification records, etc.

Pretty much anything that goes with the documentation world of being a tech.


----------



## tsokman

ok thanks...is this both electronic and paper...is this a specialiation or does everyone LCIS tech do it...


----------



## PMedMoe

tsokman said:
			
		

> ok thanks...is this both electronic and paper...is this a specialiation or does everyone LCIS tech do it...


I'm going to guess both electronic and paper and that all LCIS Techs do it.


----------



## Occam

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess both electronic and paper and that all LCIS Techs do it.



You got it.  With any maintenance, there are either paper or electronic records that need to be updated.  Parts have to be ordered and/or returned to Supply, which requires paperwork.  If a part breaks far too frequently, there are Unsatisfactory Condition Reports which go to the people responsible for procuring parts.  There is paperwork to transfer equipment between units.  There's oodles more, but it's all "Tech Admin".


----------



## tsokman

is there feedback analysis...like post-repair analysis...do you take notes while repairing systems...or do you work directly with a technical workbook while repairing...can anyone digress more on what overhauling entails...


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> is there feedback analysis...like post-repair analysis...do you take notes while repairing systems...or do you work directly with a technical workbook while repairing...can anyone digress more on what overhauling entails...



I think you're worrying a little too much about the nitty gritty details of the job.  Very few people in uniform get into positions where they collate failure data on equipment.  Most tech positions are carrying the toolboxes and reporting the data.  If you want to maintain a log book, that's up to you - but I don't think it's an official part of the trade.  Records are kept of individual pieces of equipment to the level of what maintenance has been performed on it, and what mods have been done to it, but that's about it.

I think I've already told you once that "technical workbooks" aren't used in the LCIS trade, to the best of my knowledge.  You'll have an OJT package with various skills and tasks to be demonstrated to a particular level before being signed off, but that's the only thing you'll see that's close to a workbook.


----------



## PuckChaser

Technical administration could also refer to maintaining the TACIS database, which is basically a barcode system in which the LCIS techs track TCCCS equipment installed in vehicles, or when items are out for repair.


----------



## tsokman

anyone going LCIS Tech from Toronto...


----------



## tsokman

does anyone know what CF manuals are applicable to LCIS tech...


----------



## Occam

tsokman said:
			
		

> does anyone know what CF manuals are applicable to LCIS tech...



You're kidding, right?  There have to be hundreds.

Why do you want to know at this stage of the process?


----------



## tsokman

im really big on preparation


----------



## Swingline1984

Well guy, I wouldn't prep too much.  With MES there is no guarantee you will ever be a Tech.

Cheers,


----------



## teltech

Assuming you do become a tech, you will be taught what you need to know about the aspects of the job. POET and 3's are primarily to teach you the fundamental skills you need to know, and you will get equipment specific training depending on the unit you are posted to. 

If preparation is your main thing, then make sure you get physically fit or maintain your physical fitness, adopt a good attitude and understand you may not get all the answers you want right away. Some things have to be experienced, not explained.

Tech wise - brush up on math and basic electronic theory. Everything will be taught to you, but it's easier if you have at least that. 

Before I forget: HAVE A SENSE OF HUMOUR!!! ;D

As S1984 said, you may not even become a tech right away. 

Good Luck!


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> im really big on preparation



...but not really big on focus though.


----------



## tsokman

what is MES....im focusing on researching LCIS tech...


----------



## PuckChaser

tsokman said:
			
		

> what is MES....im focusing on researching LCIS tech...



Read this topic: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0


----------



## tsokman

well  i was found suitable for LCIS Tech in october 2009...although i havent receieved an enrollment decision yet.....how would this affect me...


----------



## PuckChaser

We don't even know how its going to affect in-service LCIS, Linemen and SigOps yet. By the time you hit the training system, there will be a few courses run before you, and the most of the major kinks should be worked out by the Course Critique process. Don't worry about it until you get to CFSCE.


----------



## tsokman

ok thank you...im just fascinated with becoming an LCIS tech thats all...thanks to everyone for your help best wishes...


----------



## PuckChaser

Just so you don't have any sleepless nights, the current plan for MES does have a LCIS-type trade, just under a different name and with some narrower terms of service, so even if things do end up FUBAR, your LCIS dream won't die completely.


----------



## tsokman

well thats funny because LCIS tech, Sig Ops and Lineman were my three choices so I went with LCIS tech because the spec pay wet my chops...so im willing to perform as a Sig Ops and Lineman as well if I have to...what is that super duper tech or something...


----------



## PuckChaser

Like I said, nobody knows what each of the 4 sub trades will actually be on implementation, the best source of information is in that forum topic.


----------



## tsokman

well i plan on going sig officer eventually so maybe the cross-trade training will be appropriate..are sig officers responsible for communication and electronic workshops...are they responsible for commanding both ops and techs...or is that the EME officer...

Do LCIS Techs usually serve in Sig units..or can they be posted to any service and support unit within any type of land army unit...


----------



## tsokman

what would be fascinating is something that was combat, op and tech crossing over into eachother...something like a mobile comm pack sig op with tech capabilities attached to a combat unit...is there such a thing...


----------



## Swingline1984

I think I saw one in that new G.I. Joe movie (which completely sucked by the way).

Cheers,


----------



## George Wallace

tsokman

Tune your Squelch, you have too much noise.

Please read a bit more about what you are getting into before you press the Talk Button.


----------



## tsokman

well i was lookng for something crosstrained LCIS tech was the best I could find..


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> well i plan on going sig officer eventually so maybe the cross-trade training will be appropriate..are sig officers responsible for communication and electronic workshops...are they responsible for commanding both ops and techs...or is that the EME officer...


EME Officers have nothing to do with Signals.   A Signals Officer can be in charge of Techs, Operators and Lineman, ie a Sigs Platoon Commander/Sig O



			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> Do LCIS Techs usually serve in Sig units..or can they be posted to any service and support unit within any type of land army unit...


Signals Personal serve in Signals units, Combat Arms units, CSS units, etc

Yes, there are LCIS Tech positions within an Infantry unit - within Sigs Pl. But don't expect to do much else aside from Tech stuff. Atleast thats how it is in my unit. 



			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> what would be fascinating is something that was combat, op and tech crossing over into
> eachother...something like a mobile comm pack sig op with tech capabilities attached to a
> combat unit...is there such a thing...



what are you talking about? Like some kind of Super Sig that is qualified Both Sig Op an LCIS Tech?
I have no idea who MES(S) is going to work, but right now you won't find people who are qualified both as a Sig Op and a Tech as they are seperate trades.
However there are Sig Ops who do know some basic "Tech" stuff and can swap cards, etc


----------



## tsokman

something like a cross-qualified sig op (first line)tech in a combat unit...


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> something like a cross-qualified sig op (first line)tech in a combat unit...



What?

K, I don't know what you are getting at. But this is how it currently is, in an Infantry Battalion there are Sig Ops, LCIS Techs and Lineman in Sigs Pl. And each coy outside Cbt Sp has a Coy Sigs NCO and for tour 2 more positions open up for Sig Ops in the Rifle Coys HQ.  I know on the TF 1-08 PRT FP Coy they had 1-2 Sig Ops as Platoon Signallers.

The reason Cbt Sp Coy doesn't have it's own Sigs NCO is because Sigs Pl is in Cbt Sp Coy.


----------



## tsokman

what about the one man comm pack...does he do first line tech....how close does he work with combat units...


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> what about the one man comm pack...does he do first line tech....how close does he work with combat units...



wtf is a one man comm pack. Sig Ops, LCIS Techs an Lineman are posted to Combat Arms units.. so yea I'd say they work pretty close... Sig Ops would be the ones doing everything from going on patrols, working in a Coy an Battalion level CP. LCIS Techs during a Battalion Ex would stay in the Battalion Admin/HQ area an have the guys come to them to fix radios, etc sometimes they would go out to the Rifle Coy loc, etc an do repairs, etc on site. On tour I really had no contact with LCIS Techs, just saw them out in KAF an the FOBs, didn't see them come out to any of the Stroing Points/COPs with some exceptions, ie installing kit than leaving again.

ok.. for the most part Sig Ops do trouble shooting, an swap out hub batteries. Some know how an do swap cards - not all techs like this. For all other tech issues the LCIS Techs do it.

This is just what I've seen in my own unit, I don't know how LCIS Techs are employed in the other Battalions, etc but I would assume it would be the same as my unit.


----------



## tsokman

the radio pack...


----------



## MikeL

I have no idea what you are asking or where you are trying to go with your posts, etc.


Are you saying you call the "radio pack" the one man comm pack ? 


K, please just make your next post in clear coherant sentances/questions. Also don't make up your own terminlogy. Just call a radio a radio not a one man comm pack, etc


----------



## George Wallace

tick


----------



## tsokman

yes the radio a sig ops carries(on patrol..how does that differ from an infantry radio man)...im trying to see how the CandE trades cross-interact....


----------



## MikeL

tsokman said:
			
		

> yes the radio a sig ops carries(on patrol..how does that differ from an infantry radio man)



Generally the Platoon Signaller is an Infantryman, this can sometimes be filled by a Sig Op, all depends on the unit, etc But for the most part it is an Infantryman. In the Coy HQ there would be an OC Dismounted Signaller this is an Infantryman aswell. In the Coy HQ there is 3 Sig Ops, and they can go out with the OC, 2 I/C, etc an be his/her dismounted Signaller aswell or stay in the LAV, etc. For the Sigs not out on Operation/Patrol they would be doing shifts in the Coy CP.



			
				tsokman said:
			
		

> im trying to see how the CandE trades cross-interact....



A very very simple way of describing it from the Sig Op perspective. Example... setting up a BN/BG HQ - Sig Ops set up the radios in a CP, Lineman set up the phonelines in a CP and the LCIS Techs fix what is broken.


----------



## George Wallace

OK  tsokman

I am going to put you out of your misery.  Skeletor and several others have explained over and over again what is happening in these Trades.  You are not clueing in at all.  Perhaps, you should put your keyboard away and take your mouse and click on some of the various topics that cover these three Trades.  

I am locking this, as this is the third time, minimum, that Skeletor explained the same thing to you.


George 
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

